# Alternative to eggs for breakfast?



## AaronM (Oct 31, 2013)

Last year as part of my diet regime I was eating 4-6 eggs scrambled every morning, alongside a shake with 100g of oats.

As of recently everytime I eat eggs I get a severe pain in my stomach after about 1 hour of eating them.

What else would you suggest that is a quick and easy source of protein to have at breakfast alongside my shake with oats?


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Steak.

Or add more to your shake, protein powder, milk, peanut butter. I use raw eggs but probably not best for you if they really affect you like that.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

AaronM said:


> Last year as part of my diet regime I was eating 4-6 eggs scrambled every morning, alongside a shake with 100g of oats.
> 
> As of recently everytime I eat eggs I get a severe pain in my stomach after about 1 hour of eating them.
> 
> What else would you suggest that is a quick and easy source of protein to have at breakfast alongside my shake with oats?


Pasteurised liquid egg whites in with your shake


----------



## AaronM (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

Not sure what it is causing the stomach problems with them as I have been fine on them for months, it seems eggs and bananas are doing it to me, but cant find nothing else that is causing problems!


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

elliot438 said:


> Steak.


The vast majority of people can't afford to eat steak every morning for breakfast.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

as I always say, Cadbury cream eggs are pretty good IMO


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken or turkey or evan low fat bacon cooked in george foreman


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Theres not much differnce in macros between a egg and a slice of bacon


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Turkey sausages


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

AaronM said:


> Last year as part of my diet regime I was eating 4-6 eggs scrambled every morning, alongside a shake with 100g of oats.
> 
> As of recently everytime I eat eggs I get a severe pain in my stomach after about 1 hour of eating them.
> 
> What else would you suggest that is a quick and easy source of protein to have at breakfast alongside my shake with oats?


There was a thread a while back relating to stomach ache while eating eggs. I had this issue and laid off them for a few weeks then slowly introduced them again and all is fine.

I think the thread mentioned you can suddenly become intolerant to things, like eggs.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Currently having 5 eggs, scrambled at 7am and then at 10am it's oats, milk and toffee protein powder mixed together is wicked


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

weetabix and greek yogurt with blueberrys and other fruit. I eat that because it isn't as heavy on my stomach in a morning. Can't hack eggs at 6.30 it's just not right


----------

